# Best 243 bullet



## greenie

Just wondering what the best bullet to shoot in my 243 on coyotes Ive been using 100 gr but have not tried the lighter grain or hollow point bullets any info. on what others have found would save me some time and money thanks.


----------



## skinnerworldchamp08

Hornady 58 grain V-max work great and shoot flat also try Winchester supreme 55 grain balistic tip also shoot great and do a little less fur damage then the Hornady's. Maybe this will help Good Luck.


----------



## youngdon

my gun prefers the Nosler 55gr BT although I do load and shoot the 80 gr BT when it's windy. Hornady 58 gr shoot well but not as good as Noslers in my gun.


----------



## mot44_99

Nosler 70 grain works great in my and my buddy's rifles!


----------



## greenie

Thanks yall I think I'll give some of those lighter bullets a try V max sound good.


----------



## Cliffy

V-Max is excellent, yet I find Speer 70 grain T-N-T HPs top-notch in accuracy and explosiveness from 100 to 350 yards. Varmint bullets regarding Woodchuck through Coyote-sized varmints will vary with the shooter regarding BEST PERFORMANCE. Seventy grainers seem to work BEST in hot .243 Winchester loadings, yet I'll admit to heavily testing 62 grain Barnes Varmint Grenades. VGs are extremely accurate, but leave no flesh to be found regarding edible small varmints. What a crazy game varmint-smacking incorporates: pelt or no-pelt . . . cliffy


----------



## LoCountryHunter

skinnerworldchamp08 said:


> Hornady 58 grain V-max work great and shoot flat also try Winchester supreme 55 grain balistic tip also shoot great and do a little less fur damage then the Hornady's. Maybe this will help Good Luck.


Same here on the Hornady. I havn't killed a dog yet but thats what I am using in the 243.


----------



## Cliffy

62 grain Varmint Grenades pressed into action via Hodgdon H414 powder and CCI 250 primers are quite possibly the best, but I'm still deciding on powder quantity regarding best result from a 24" barreled 9 1/8" twister at 300 yards. Over-kill can be quite spectacular, if one's mood is right. Cliffy


----------



## shot1187

sierra makes a great 80grain bullet for the .243 caliber, does a great job of putting down coyotes


----------



## grnmtnby

i asked a simular question being in vermont and wondering what gr bullet was the best as for nosler which nosler (spitzer ballistic tip0?


----------



## stop'em an drop'em

Hornady 58 g v-max


----------



## poe

I loaded up some 55 grain balistic silvertips in mine and they worked great on coyotes. As long as I made a good shot I never had an exit wound


----------



## coyotejon

As you can see, everyone is in complete agreement on the subject.


----------



## MISSISSIPPIDOG

Hornady 58 grain v max


----------



## On a call

Shoot the lightest when you are shooting long distance, shoot heavier when there is wind, shoot silver tip for performance, and shoot v max because you want.....

Heck just buy em all load each one into your mag.

Good luck it seems everyone likes everything


----------



## Antlerz22

Okay YD this is directed to you, since I know you reload and have a .243. What exactly is the purpose of a bullet being moly-coated vs not being? Does the moly in any way build up or foul the barrel? Or does it make the round easier to pass through the barrel as its being "swaged"? By the way I bought some moly-coated 58 grain vmax Hornadys as thats all they had and I havent even got my rifle yet!! Oh well I'll be ready when it arrives.


----------



## youngdon

Moly coating does build up in the barrel a bit and is supposed to "lubricate" the bore so the bullet passes through with less friction, I've heard people say it protects the bore as well(not sure I believe that) Some guns seem to like them and others do not, once the moly builds you will not get the same effect from it using plain bullets (no residual effect to my knowledge) I have heard of people moly coating their own bullets, they do it in a vibratory case cleaner although if you decide that this is the way to go buy a second as switching back and forth would be a pain. I personally have never tried them, although I do own a box of .204 Ruger factory rounds in 34gr that I have never shot (they were a gift??? why would you buy a reloader a box of factory ammo ???? Not that I'm not grateful but geez. Sorry I had a moment there)

So as far as moly goes, I say try it, see how they shoot for you.


----------



## Antlerz22

Ok will do but thats about 4 weeks out maybe 5 before I get everything set up and to the range. Lastly if I understand correctly the moly is designed to be residual in the barrel and then works best with MORE of only the same moly's afterwards? And to answer your reloader with a box of ammo, thats me to the t. I am working away from home and cant bring the stuff with me which means buying from the store, gotta do what ya gotta do sometimes! At least I'm not unarmed When I retire NO MORE bought ammo, just the GOOD STUFF--


----------



## youngdon

You are correct that the moly is meant to "build up" in the barrel , and yes you do need to continue to shoot moly.

You are right that sometimes you just have to buy factory, I planned well before the last price hikes and bought a supply of components before the election.


----------

